# new member



## johnnyboy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi from Ulladulla.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello and welcome. You have some great water around there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

Only new myself but welcomemate


----------



## tomsie (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard

Yet again you have some fantastic coastline down that way, hopefully one day i'll get down there for a fish...


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Johnny

welcome


----------



## chrislav99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello

I am new to kayak fishing and I just joined this forum. I am really keen to discover new places to go in Mackay. I am flexible during week days and early morning or late arvo session. If anyone is keen to go out, I'm happy to tag along and learn along the way. Just message me.

I am water wise having grown up in Noumea, sailing, boating, spear fishing, windsurfing, waterskiing so I would not be burden to anyone from that perspective. I just like to share my fishing adventures with others and kayaking seems to be a fantastic way to do it.


----------



## johnnyboy (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome messages guys.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

A warm welcome from an experienced kayaker Johnyboy.


----------

